# Hiawatha Arrow



## PlasticNerd (Nov 12, 2020)

Started working one of my latest acquisitions, it’s cleaning up nicely, but has a few mix-n-match parts I think. Looking fir a few parts, if you have ANYTHING pm me with details, thanks and enjoy the ride, Gary


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Nov 12, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Started working one of my latest acquisitions, it’s cleaning up nicely, but has a few mix-n-match parts I think. Looking fir a few parts, if you have ANYTHING pm me with details, thanks and enjoy the ride, Gary View attachment 1300017
> View attachment 1300018
> 
> View attachment 1300019
> ...



That's looking good!  From what I can tell, you're pretty much already there other painting stuff that needs it to match.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Nov 12, 2020)

Hi stay safe & keeps the good job on this arrow*! Continue posting more pics*!*


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 12, 2020)

Great bike, nice job. Make room in garage and win lottery and I may add one someday.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 13, 2020)

Going to be great , one of the coolest bikes ever made !!!!!!


----------



## PlasticNerd (Dec 7, 2020)




----------

